# New Arrivals



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Mona had her babies on friday 6 kittens altogether but afraid to say we lost one this morning.

The other 5 seem ok but they are small so going to be watching them like a hawk now as all suckling ok


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

ahh sorry about the one you lost alan  they are beautiful well done to the lovely mona


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations. How on earth do you ever tell the difference between a litter of those?!

Liz


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lots of baby paws :001_wub: are they BSH?

Sorry for your loss :sad: x


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Cheers peeps.

Just hope all the others survive as they are small.

Well its not too bad liz as the girls are blue creams and think it was 2 blue boys but 1 i was unsure about but definately 1 boy left in the litter


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Sorry about the one you lost ... shame nature has to be so mean that she gives and then almost immediately takes away again... 

However, well done little Mona and welcome to the world little babies. :thumbup:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats to Mona, Sorry about the little one you lost

Hope the five remaining continue to suckle and do well:thumbup:

Click here to view my website
TellingTails - Home


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

congrats to you and mum, hope the little ones do ok !


----------



## gizmodaisy (Jul 26, 2010)

Hope the rest of the litter continue to thrive - beautiful looking kitties! x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry you lost one Alan  but well done to Mona on the rest of her gorgeous brood. Hope they continue to thrive and are soon running around causing mayhem


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Cheers peeps

I wish we could limit how many they have as i would have very strict limit of 4 healthy kits


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations Alan and Mona. Sorry about the little one you lost. Hope the rest do well though and continue the thrive! I'm sure they're all going to be as lovely as their Mum xx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Oh gosh little blue babies! they are stunning,so sorry you lost one but hopefully you the rest of the litter will be fine now.

Congrats to Mona too of course. 

Izzie


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Cheers peeps
> 
> I wish we could limit how many they have as i would have very strict limit of 4 healthy kits


Yup, I am with you on this one, any more and it's very stressful both for Mum and us! Sorry about the little one. Enjoy the others.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Updated pics


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh, i am not really a cat person  but i love that last photo, what beautiful little kittens


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

well done Mona :thumbsup: good luck with ya babies :thumbup:


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

They're looking fabulous! Well done Mona! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ohhhh the third picture!!! SO adorable! I want one.


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness they are just beautiful. Have you got homes for them all  Well done :thumbup:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Awwww i'm in love!!!:001_wub:

My 2 fav colours! They are absolutely gorgeous 

Hope they continue to thrive for you.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I have some babies too.

How about a nice tabby raggie ?

Home

Now you go to Kittens and tell me you don't love the one on the far left!!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh yes!! Stunning kittens! 

Not too far from me either! Were you at the Scotia?


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

New pics took yesterday 6 weeks old


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Even More


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Even more more lol


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

last ones to keep you all going


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Gosh you have been busy with your camera! Beautiful babies Alan!

Thanks for sharing them with us!

Izzie


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aww they are so gorgeous, love their colour 

D xx


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Naw i had Tammy and Liz round two show/breeder friends so Tammy took a load of pics so having a load of enquiries for them as it had been a little quiet and too many people in the lancs area selling cheap unvacinated, unregistered kittens kittens but think quality will prevail in the end


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Getting cuter by the day  Great photos too. I hope all the enquiries for them come to something and they all go to wonderful homes.:thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Naw i had Tammy and Liz round two show/breeder friends so Tammy took a load of pics so having a load of enquiries for them as it had been a little quiet and too many people in the lancs area selling cheap unvacinated, unregistered kittens kittens but think quality will prevail in the end


I think it is the same in most areas just now, people with litter at 12 weeks and no enquiries. If you look on Pets4Homes more cats are sold unregistered/unvaccinated/8 weeks than there are registered cats.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Well after the pics were put on facebook people have liked the kits and a lot of established show/breeders have said they like the kits so think i just have one now left to find a home for as i am keeping one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you must be very proud, they are stunning,


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Updated pic of one of mona's girls took today looking stunnning even if i say so myself  Felicia Bucketarse Hehehe


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! 

There's nothing quite like a British blue!!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Alison

Lol your eyes deceive you  She is a bluecream but she hasnt got a lot of cream on her xx


----------

